

Chrome's EULA, copyrighted materials - gtani
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/03/google_chrome_eula_sucks/

======
partoa
Do those clauses hold any legal water? And when it comes to someone's credit
card numbers or say your Business Plans, or blueprints, does it still hold?

Any lawyers here?

